# Relative's permit (life partner) and work/business endorsements done locally?



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I went to the embassy in my home country the other day and applied for a temporary residence permit (relative's permit). During the interview, the lady started asking me about my thoughts with regards to occupation once i'm in ZA. She explained to me that since May 2014 they changed the immigration laws so that changing to another visa has to be done in my home country. However, does this also apply for when adding a work or business endorsement to a temporary residence visa (relative's permit) or can that still be done locally in ZA?


----------



## mrmanager (Jan 21, 2015)

Not as far as I know. Adding an endorsement requires all the same paperwork as your initial application, but it is still a relative's visa. If you were switching from relative's to some other visa, that might be necessary.


----------

